# testing new homepage format



## TUGBrian (Jul 10, 2009)

so I decided to drop the triple column format and am trying something new.

still a bit cluttered to me, but its a start..and ill work on it.

comments?

http://tug2.net/timeshare-newtest.html


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 10, 2009)

oh and anyone using IE8, please tell me if this new format fixes the "overlap" issue on the current homepage.


----------



## lgreenspan (Jul 10, 2009)

Overlap issue is gone on IE8 with the new page


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 10, 2009)

well thats one hurdle at least...thank you.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 10, 2009)

Looks nice in IE7, Brian.  Very direct and easy to read.

Dave


----------



## jamstew (Jul 10, 2009)

I like it, too. I'd love to see a direct link to the Planning Calendar. It's really handy when you're looking at resales.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 10, 2009)

the link to the planning calendar is on each of the marketplace pages.  however ill make a note to add it to the left side under feature links.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 10, 2009)

just need to fiddle around more with the google ads, I like the video and graphic ads better than the text/link style ads...but it just becomes a bit too loud on that right side news column.  

this shouldnt be as big of a pain as it is =)


----------



## funtime (Jul 12, 2009)

I was looking for the list of timeshare exchange companies the other day and remembered I found it by clicking off the home page but I had a hard time finding it.  Maybe you could make it easier to find.  Funtime


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 12, 2009)

Brian - it's an improvement, but overall the page still looks too cluttered to me.

After thinking about it for a bit, I think the problem is that there is so much information displayed.  No matter how it's formatted, the information density is simply daunting.

So here's a wild idea.  Replace that big lavendar below the three tabs with a photo.  How about member photos of resorts - ask some of us to contribute some of our favorite photos of resorts; I'm sure you would get plenty of offerings.  Then have the photos rotate through the display - or a new photo shows on refresh.  Something like that.

Now, keep the three tabs for "What's New", Newsletter", and "Site Index".  When a person clicks one of those tabs or mouses over the tab, the picture disappears and is replaced by the contents of that tab.  Mouse away and the picture returns or refreshes.

Just brainstorming here.  Don't know how practical that is.


----------



## jacknsara (Jul 12, 2009)

Brian,
I'm using Firefox 3.0.11
The TUG Feature Links tab/label is offset to the left of the column of links such that it right edge is at the left edge of the column of links.  Perhaps that is intentional.  The gap between it and the Whats New tab looks unusual.
Jack


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 13, 2009)

hrm, it is not intentional...it should be centered (or at least close).

looking at it again today from the link its offset for me too.  well thats odd.


----------



## mas (Jul 13, 2009)

TUGBrian said:


> hrm, it is not intentional...it should be centered (or at least close).
> 
> looking at it again today from the link its offset for me too.  well thats odd.



I'm seeing the same thing with FF 3.5.  But the overlap issue is gone.  Isn't it fun trying to create a format that works in all the major browsers?  :annoyed: 

...looks good with Safari also (except for the [not so] centered TUG Feature Links).


----------



## applegirl (Jul 13, 2009)

I think the new format looks good.  Yes, maybe a little cluttered, but I'm sure you can avoid that, TUG just has so much to offer!  I think the titles all being in large red print makes it very easy to find the one you are looking for.  I don't really want to see content be eliminated just because there is a lot, then we won't be able to find what we're looking for!

Steve's idea was an interesting one.  It might help hook new members.

Janna


----------



## WalnutBaron (Jul 13, 2009)

*Looks Good!*

Hi Brian,

The new format looks cleaner and--for what it's worth--comes out great on both Firefox and Google Chrome.

Nice job!


----------



## robertk1 (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi

I recommend you make it easier to navigate by using a drop down menu system. 6-8 main categories across the top then drop down pages below.

Contact me if you wish, I can write the script easily if needed.

Bob


----------



## davek926 (Jul 13, 2009)

*New Format Looks Good*

Just looking at the new format compared to the standard 3 column format, I like the new format much better. It doesn't seem to be as cluttered and appears easier to read.

Keep up the good work you do with this site!

Dave

P.S. I'm using IE7


----------



## LLW (Jul 13, 2009)

TUGBrian said:


> so I decided to drop the triple column format and am trying something new.
> 
> still a bit cluttered to me, but its a start..and ill work on it.
> 
> ...




Comments:

1. Add Sightings to the list of links under "Members Only" on the left.

2. I agree it is still a bit cluttered. Some de-cluttering ideas:

a) Take out the word "Timeshare" from "Timeshare Community Forums", "Timeshare Resort Ratings & Reviews", and "Timeshare Marketplace" at the top. Combine "Free Timeshare Advice Articles" and "Free Samples" and call it "Free Advice & Samples." Change "Member Testimonials" to "Testimonials." Take out "Learn" from "Learn How to Sell Your Timeshare." You would end up with 7 boxes instead of 8, with fewer words in each.

b) Eliminate the "Newletter" tab and make that a link under the "What's New" tab. 

c) Sort articles under "What's New" tab into 2 categories and split into 2 tabs (each tab would become shorter than the current), and use just 3 sizes of fonts and 3 different colors, with some consistent patterns, instead of the current mix of many random sizes and colors.​
3. Make "Site Index" the first tab.


That's it for now.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 13, 2009)

sadly, many of the "extra long terms" are for search engine optimization.

ill play with it some more this week and try to incorporate some of the comments here!


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 13, 2009)

robertk1 said:


> Hi
> 
> I recommend you make it easier to navigate by using a drop down menu system. 6-8 main categories across the top then drop down pages below.
> 
> ...




id be more interested if you could do the same with the far left column, ie id create a dozen or so main categories, with dropdown or "expand" type menu options once you put your mouse over them or clicked them.  is that something just as easy?


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 14, 2009)

jamstew said:


> I like it, too. I'd love to see a direct link to the Planning Calendar. It's really handy when you're looking at resales.



added this to news/info section


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 14, 2009)

added sightings to the members only section.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 14, 2009)

fiddling around with the column header images.

I think perhaps ill just create 3 new ones that look like the "tug feature links" one and put it on top of the grey column.

or maybe i can design a new full size graphic with area links kinda like the top of the page.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 14, 2009)

also edited the background and borders of the google ads to make them less annoying.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 14, 2009)

also now that i think about it, the "newsletter" page needs to get a new name anyway...it doesnt get updated all that frequently and we have a new newsletter now.

so its really just the site index page that needs a new link up there.  ill come up with something to swap between "news/updates" and "site index" and make sure all the data from the "newsletter" page is incorporated in the site index page.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 23, 2009)

decided to just add the links on the left side column instead of across the top, less clutter that way.

its now the live homepage, so if there are any more items you think should be added or changed, please let me know!

also we have tons of space on the left for other links that you all find useful on the homepage...easy to add!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 23, 2009)

TUGBrian said:


> decided to just add the links on the left side column instead of across the top, less clutter that way.
> 
> its now the live homepage, so if there are any more items you think should be added or changed, please let me know!
> 
> also we have tons of space on the left for other links that you all find useful on the homepage...easy to add!


Looks good.  A couple of minor aesthetic notes regarding the News and Announcements area:

1. The horizontal gray bars strike me as too visually prominent.  They are only a visual cue to separate items in that area; they shouldn't draw attention to themselves.

2.  I would then extend the bars to fill the entire width of the lavendar colored area.  This would clearly set off each item listed in that area from the other items.

3.  The pairing of the red text (used for the headlines) with the lavendar background appears a bit "off" to me.  It seems to me that a darker red might work better - maybe an something such as RGB(204,0,0) might be a work better.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 24, 2009)

ok, ill fiddle with both of those items.


----------

